

Financial Services Meltdown Puts Chill In Tech Sales Outlook - thinkingserious
http://www.investors.com/editorial/IBDArticles.asp?artsec=17&issue=20080916&rss=1

======
charlesju
I wonder if the financial breakdown will affect investments into the tech
sector. From my understanding of VC firms, they raise funds a couple years in
advance. From that perspective, the startups in the next year or two should
still be in a good position, in my opinion (I hope).

